# Cadie in her 7th Week



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Do I look ready to be a mom? 



















My belly is feeling full. 


















It is getting closer. :w00t:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Beautiful, beautiful Cadie..........She looks rights at home in that new bed of hers!!! Definitely gorgeous children!~~~~:wub:


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

OH MY! darling Cadie sure is a gorgeous mother to be! i wonder how many lil babies are in that belly! i love the past picture of her with her eyes closed, she looks so content! are you super excited Carina?


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

oh wow!!! She's just such a beautiful Maltese- and she looks like a sweet one too. 
I can't wait to see her babies.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I am very very excited and enjoying this stage of watching her grow. So far she doesn't seem uncomfortable. We have been limiting her access to things like the stairs, just as a precaution because her sense of balance might be off, but she doesn't seem bothered at all. She thinks she can do everything she did before. She really is super sweet and has been just such a good girl. I really believe she will be a wonderful mom. :tender:

Her x-rays are scheduled for the 5th, but some of my friends have already been trying to make guesses as to how many are in there. She is absolutely feeling wide. We just got some new clothes for her from Toni Mari, that will have to wait until she has lost her baby belly because they do not close around her tummy.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Those are some precious pics!! I cant wait to see the babies!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:chili::chili:
She is enjoying this pregnancy! What a little doll. :aktion033::aktion033:
We all have puppy fever for sure! Time for some new little ones! Can't wait.
Praying all goes well. :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

She is just a little doll!:wub: Please keep us updated. I pray all goes well, too.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She looks so cuddly, especially just laying there. How many weeks is it in total ? ie how many more to go?


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations! She is so gorgeous!!! I can't wait to see the wee babes.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

She is a very pretty mom to be. How exciting to be expecting your first litter:aktion033: I just love the last picture of her sleeping on her back.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: Carina She is beautiful... "glowing" in her pregnancy. Cadie take those naps now before the "work" begins. :w00t:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

carina she is precious !! she looks soo pretty !! definitely still looks like a puppy , lol , those pics of her laying on her back are priceless , i cant even imagine how excited u are ... aww puppies !!! i cant wait !! she looks precious !


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

What a glowing mom you have there!! I love her and her little belly and esp. the last pic.


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Awwww......bless her heart Carina. She has the sweetest little face and I am sure she will be the best mommy and make you proud! :wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Awww Cadie looks amazing! I love that picture of her belly...so adorable! I'm sooo excited to see the puppies!!!!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Maglily said:


> She looks so cuddly, especially just laying there. How many weeks is it in total ? ie how many more to go?


9 weeks total. So her 7th week would be like a 7th month in a human. I can't believe x-rays will be next week.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

She is just an adorable Mom-to-be!! Can't wait to see those puppies!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

the belly shots:wub: oh my gosh I want to hold Cadie and cuddle with her, she's so adorable.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cadie -- you don't look like you're quite ready yet -- but your tummy looks pretty full.  Can't wait to see how many puppies you're having. I'm guessing 2 - 2 perfect little girls. But the Vet will have to tell us how many on the 5th. You're going to be a fantastic mother with gorgeous babies.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Carina - she's so beautiful. Her puppies are going to be amazing. :wub::wub: She's really such a beauty and looks right at home in her bed. That last picture is so perfect. She must be thinking, "Boy I must have eaten a big meal. I feel fuller than normal." :w00t::HistericalSmiley: Prayers to you both for a wonderful event-free whelp. Will we have a pool going? :thumbsup:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

:wub:Oh my what a precious little mommy to be!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh that last pic is to die for! I just want to rub that belly and give her sweet kisses. She will be a good mommy as will you. Oh I do hope you'll share her x-rays and how many they can see. rayer:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I can't believe what a beautiful pregnant woman Cadie is!! All the pics of her are darling but that last one is so sweet I want to eat her up. She looks so healthy and vibrant. Can't wait to see her gorgeous puppies :chili:rayer: Just for you Cadie :wub:. Say a prayer to St Gerard Carina, Patron Saint of Motherhood.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Awwww!! even hubby looked over my shoulder and said Awww! at her pic. She looks pretty comfy


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We need to start the puppy pool on how many, girls/boys, when she will begin whelping, etc.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

CloudClan said:


> 9 weeks total. So her 7th week would be like a 7th month in a human. I can't believe x-rays will be next week.


oh very close then...it's so exciting!:aktion033:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Lynn, I can start one after the xray, so we have a number of puppies to base a guess on. I will start another for Stacy's girl too! 

I will provide the gifts to the winners of each pool, if that's alright! Oh and portraits by Malayah if you all want.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Cadie is the prettiest becoming little mommy I've ever seen! All your photos are very darling!
The baby nest she's sitting and laying inside is so beautiful and lovely! 

Sending lots of prayers to you both that everything will be fine!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

:chili:Congrats! :chili:
Cadie is very beautiful :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

sweet Cadie is a beautiful mum to be.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

missiek said:


> Lynn, I can start one after the xray, so we have a number of puppies to base a guess on. I will start another for Stacy's girl too!
> 
> I will provide the gifts to the winners of each pool, if that's alright! Oh and portraits by Malayah if you all want.


Kelly,

That would be so much fun. Thank you. And, of course, we want portraits by Malayah.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh Carina I love these pictures! Cadie looks so, so sweet.
She is going to be the best Mommy!!!

I am happy you are sharing all of your experience with us, thank you :wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Kelly,
> 
> That would be so much fun. Thank you. And, of course, we want portraits by Malayah.


Great idea!!! This will be fun!!!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful Mommy to be is glowing!!!
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh my...she is a beautiful Mama to be! I love the picture of her showing her belly. You look like you are all ready for her to give birth..I would be so nervous but I'm sure you've done this before. She is a stunning girl and I bet her pups will be gorgeous! Should we take guesses? I love to do that just for fun!


----------



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

That tummy is the cutest thing Ive ever seen.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Carina ... Cadie looks stunningly beautiful. Needless to say that she will have beautiful puppies. 

I wish you and Cadie everything wonderful and joyful with and after the delivery of her new precious fluffs.


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Carina, she is so precious and what a beautifully expressive face. I just fell in love seeing those pictures.:heart:


----------

